# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Niet kunnne doorslapen

## csi23

dit begint nu een serieus probleem te worden, ik kan niet doorslapen... ik word snachts maar wakker en dan blijf ik maar draaien en dan kan ik gewoon niet meer inslaap vallen
tis niet dat ik pieker over dingen maar kan gewoon niet slapen...
inslaap vallen lukt wel.... (helaas alleen nooit vroeger dan rondom 00.30) maar ik word gewoon 5-6 x wakker en dan kom ik met moeite weer inslaap
heeft iemand miss tips wat ik kan doen>??

----------


## sietske763

je zou als eerste wat plantaardige dingen kunnen proberen,
resque spray nuit van Bach is een goed middel
en ik hoor van veel mensen dt ze beter slapen door slaap ""pillen"" extra sterk van dr Vogel.
ze hebben ook veel homeopathie middelen van vsm en dr vogel (verdunningen) maar daar geloof ik niet in

----------


## csi23

heb op dit moment al een paar weken 3mg melatonine gebrikt maar dat werkt helaas niet, zou het miss een ide zijn 5m melatonine te gebruiken? (of is datt echt hoog?)

En @sietske, wat is dat die rescue spray???

----------


## sietske763

5 mg kan prima!
rescue spray van bach (bach is bekend door de goede plantaardige samenstelling)
je hebt deze variant als kalmering bij spanningen en de ""nuit""is voor de nacht.
ben zelf gewend om met slaappillen te slapen, maar als ik weer eens minder, dan gebruik ik de nuit variant en je wordt daar heerlijk rustig van, heb het vaker als advies gegeven en iedereen was er goed over te spreken!
zo,n spray flesje kost iets van 8 euro en je spuit het onder je tong, het wordt dan heel snel opgenomen in je bloed.

----------


## csi23

Ik heb er helaas nog geen tijd voor gehad maar ga vandaag voor die spray zoeken!!
ik wil ook een ''zwaardere'' dosismelatonine gaan uitproberen, heb nu ongever 1.5 maand 3g gebruikt maar t helpt niet genoeg voor het doorslapen
ik twijfel nu tussen5 en 10 mg
ik lees wel op internet dat je vanaf 5mg eigenlijk een recept nodig hebt, is het dan echt niet tevel?

maar hier zieik 10mg rustig tekoop
http://www.import-vitamins.com/nieuw...-tabletten.php

en dat klinkt eigenlijk wel ideaa.. maar ik vind 10mgook wel weer erg veel en bn bang voor bijwerkeringen, weet iemand dat miss of 5 of 10 mg bijweringen heeft?

----------


## D1ana

Ik heb zelf ook kruidenmiddeltjes om in slaap te komen, ik wil niet aan de zware pillen. Herbella heeft pure kruidenmiddeltjes waar ik ook geen bijwerkingen van heb. In die verdunningen geloof ik trouwens ook niet. Succes met de oplossing, hou je ons op de hoogte?

----------


## csi23

ik gebruik inmiddels 5mg melatonine, maar t slapen is alsnog niet supe...inslaap vallen lukt nu wel sneller dan eerst maar kost me alsnog 20-30min
mar dan word ik elke dag rond 05.00 wakker en kna dan niet meer doorslapen...
Ds blijf zo steds tekort slpen helaaas

----------

